# For sale: Beautiful Betta Key chains and Mini Charms



## jeremywadejunior (Jul 11, 2012)

Hello all,

I am purchasing one of these from a lady on Etsy; they are so beautiful and I absolutely love them so I thought I'd share in case anyone else was interested, too! She makes plakat, halfmoon, and double-tail key chains as well as cute little halfmoon mini charms. Check them out!!

One of her products:









Here is her Etsy shop: http://www.etsy.com/shop/TheFishingCat?ref=pr_shop_more


----------



## EmmyFishyPoo (Jan 22, 2013)

uh-.....ga-.....want O.O


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

WTH????? That is awesome! It is a shame she don't do CT's or I would get 2 CT's and a VT! That is soooooooooooooooo cool!


----------

